# Countdown! $89 Kindle 2 black friday deal - with links -



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This limited-quantity sale is probably the best e-reader deal of this holiday season. The Kindle 2s are brand new (not refurbs), and it's not known how many Amazon will make available at this price.

The sale starts at 9am Pacific time today (Friday).

Tip: Click to the page below, ahead of time, and refresh the page until the Kindle 2 deal becomes active. You can also filter the category to "Kindle Store".

Right now it's showing that the Kindle 2 lightning deal will start in 2 hours, 40 minutes - exactly at 9am Pacific time (i.e. 12 noon Eastern time.)

This deal will go to the fastest clickers! *Post here if you're one of the lucky ones who get a K2 for this price! *

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b/?ie=UTF8&node=384082011&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey!  Quit telling people about this!  How am I going to have any chance of snagging one? !!!   

(The plan is to set it up and see if my 91 year old aunt can use it to read. . .  .)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I was planning to buy two of them (if it lets me buy multiples), but I think we're going to go with the Kindle 3 Wifi instead. We still have 2 1/2 hours to decide...!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

If there was anyone left in my family without one who I thought might like it....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I was planning to buy two of them (if it lets me buy multiples), but I think we're going to go with the Kindle 3 Wifi instead. We still have 2 1/2 hours to decide...!


I think the lightening deals are one per. . .but if you have more than one Amazon account. . . . . .. .


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

I was going to get this for my son who doesn't like to read. I was thinking that maybe this would encourage him to want to read more.
But I had my daughter feel him out last night and he said he didn't want a Kindle.  
I was looking forward to the excitement of trying to get one. LOL

Good luck to you who are trying for one today!

~C


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm hoping to get one for my 14 year old ds. He's been snagging mine at night and I want it back. Lol. Thanks for the filter hint, I was panicking cause I couldn't find the deal.


----------



## tedmcardle (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck getting one!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

T minus 1 hour, 18 minutes and counting lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We're trying for 2... One for my niece and one for the BRAT that does not yet have a Kindle/iPhone..

Hopefully hubs and I can be quick enough.... I might even have to enlist the help of a BRAT for this too...


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm figuring I can find SOMEONE to give this to, or keep it as a spare for me.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Good luck, everybody! I just bought a laptop - they were all gone within like the first minute. And laptops are a dime a dozen; there's only one Kindle (on sale, that is)!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't even get in to the current deals. I just keep getting a row of circles.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Corky, I think their site is overloaded with people hitting refresh.  I got the same thing, but then sorted it by UPCOMING deals instead and was able to pull it up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

half an hour now. . . .you all can take off. . .I'll keep watch.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope all that want one, are able to get one. I can't even check out the offers as the pages won't load at all. I see a few of the ones already up for sale, but most I just get the turning circles.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been planning to get one of these just for overseas travel 3G connection, but I think I am going to get by with my wifi K3 instead!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

22 minutes! I'm also finding it a bit slow to refresh.


----------



## Shirelda (Aug 22, 2010)

Dos anybody know if these are new or refurbs?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

10 minutes. . . . I believe they're new -- they're available through Warehouse deals for $139.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

Shirelda said:


> Dos anybody know if these are new or refurbs?


These are new with a one year warranty. 

~C


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

6 minutes, 6 minutes, 6 minutes Doug E. Fresh you're on Ah ah on, ah ah on, ah ah ah ah ah ah ah on... 6 minutes, 6 minutes, 6 minutes Doug E. Fresh you're on Ah ah on, ah ah on, ah ah ah ah ah ah ah on...

Showing my age... and I'm punchy...


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

I had a talk with my son and it turns out that my daughter asked him if he thought that I was going to let him read on my DX that is on it's way.
He didn't actually think that I would buy him one.

So, going to try for one too! 
Fingers crossed for everyone!!  

~C


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> 6 minutes, 6 minutes, 6 minutes Doug E. Fresh you're on Ah ah on, ah ah on, ah ah ah ah ah ah ah on... 6 minutes, 6 minutes, 6 minutes Doug E. Fresh you're on Ah ah on, ah ah on, ah ah ah ah ah ah ah on...
> 
> Showing my age... and I'm punchy...


LOL I think there are alot of people like you at the moment!
Myself included!

Almost time!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's live!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And over 50% are claimed already!!

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Friday-After-Thanksgiving-Sale/b/?ie=UTF8&node=384082011&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Gah!! I can't get it to load!


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

Well that was quick!
Missed out. Oh well, glad that I didn't have my heart set on it! LOL

Hope the rest of you were more lucky than me.

~C


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm stuck on "checking deal status" after I clicked to buy!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol, all I see is turning circles.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I klicked as soon as the add to cart button appeared and I am on a wait list.  
As long as I still get it at 89.00, that's fine.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I'm stuck on "checking deal status" after I clicked to buy!!


me too


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The Join Waitlist button is greyed out already!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw, man. . .we broke it I think!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Won't let me buy it...the website stalls out...arrrgh!!

Now its saying I'm on a waitlist.  What the heck is that?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I clicked as soon as it appeared, it froze & then there were only spinning circles.  Nice Amazon!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like I missed it - but I did join the waitlist. Wow, that was fast.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> me too


Mine did that for what seemed line FOREVER! Uhh.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Dang was sold out in like 10 seconds LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't even get to join the waitlist...  

but that was fun anyway (they probably had 10)


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

Same here, I was trying to help my mom get one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I clicked it as soon as it was available. . .within a second. . .but I'm not sure I got one!


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Jen said:


> I clicked as soon as it appeared, it froze & then there were only spinning circles. Nice Amazon!


This happened to me too. And now I can't even join the waitlist. I'm a little irritated..


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Clicked within 2 seconds of deal opening.  It checked and checked and checked.  I was ultimately invited to join the wait list.  I tried to reload the page -- no dice.  Looks like we brought Amazon's servers to their knees!

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I clicked it as soon as it was available. . .within a second. . .but I'm not sure I got one!


I was clicking even before it became available.. and still didn't get one... on 2 different computers!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Didn't get one or on the waitlist and we had three accounts trying.   

Now what are we going to get MIL?


----------



## tryshgs (Oct 8, 2010)

*sigh* I clicked the link a million times from :59 till now and never even once saw a deal for a kindle, it's not listed anywhere and the links didn't open up a kindle page... let down.. oh well


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Waahooo I got one!!    As soon as I added it to the cart it said I had 14 min to checkout. That was crazy fast!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Won't even let me on the wait list.  I had it added to my cart right after the deal started...but it said $189, so I deleted it to start again...AGH!!!!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm waiting for the day Amazon figures out that they'll sell a crapload of the K3s if the do a similar special.   Even if the K3 is a loss for them, they make more money off the books anyway...


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I was trying and couldn't get it to load.  It has to be Amazon's servers being overwhelmed because I'm on super high speed internet.  Neither I nor the DH could get the page to load.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . .it was so overloaded, some of us who clicked quick might have gotten one. . .it just hasn't processed yet. . . .

Though I don't see anything in my 'cart'.


----------



## JillTx (Nov 26, 2010)

Not showing up.  Dang!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I clicked within one second and am on the wait list. Nothing is in my cart. Sigh.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I still haven't actually seen the page, still only turning circles.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm on wait list, but I don't see any wait list anymore.  I tried to buy Neil Young's cd too for $5.99  and I don't even know what happened there.  All I got were the non ending circles


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I clicked the link the second it came up but I still ended up on the waitlist    I wonder how many of these they actually had available?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea if I'm on the waitlist. . .how do you know?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

This is the explanation of waitlist:

"Waitlists are formed when all available discounts for a deal have been added to customers' carts, but not all customers have checked out.  As not every customer will check out in time to use the discount, Amazon can offer this deal to waiting customers. If you join the waitlist and the deal becomes available while you are still browsing amazon.com, we will notify you by showing an alert box in your browser."

So those of you on waitlist may get a message shortly.


----------



## JillTx (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't get on....


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I clicked add to cart as soon as it showed up, got "checking deal status", and then... nothing.

Oh well!


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I clicked the link the second it came up but I still ended up on the waitlist  I wonder how many of these they actually had available?


It couldn't have been very many. There were tons of us who clicked right when it appeared and didnt get one. That tells me something!


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahhh well... The Kindle 3 it is. 

Wait a minute... I call shenanigans! Bait and switch!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Got one!     

I had to keep opening new web browser tabs because the previous ones wouldn't load the next page.  I got it for my aunt who has wanted a Kindle for the longest time, but couldn't justify the price.  She had to work today and wasn't online when it came out.  I just called her and she's totally thrilled.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I got the Vampire Diaries earlier, and it showed as full price, and then a discount coupon applied after


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I'll just be patient and hope I get some sort of notice . . . . for those interested it looks like they have refurb K2's through warehouse deals for $139.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

chipotle said:


> I clicked add to cart as soon as it showed up, got "checking deal status", and then... nothing.
> 
> Oh well!


Same here. The wait list was already grayed out, too. I actually called customer service and after the initial "There's no such thing as an $89 Kindle" I was eventually told that the deal has already gone. I"m not a happy camper right now.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, at least they didn't have it in a B&M store where we would lose half of the kindle boards members in a stampede. So yes, its the K3 for me, too.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

The waitlist is full, doesn't look like I'll get one!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Clicked the instant it went on (through the Kindle Store), placed on wait list #27. Said I had a "good" chance and then at 12:15 sharp I was told it was a deal and I had 2.5 minutes to place it in my cart. Got to the cart only for it to tell me their source was out of the item and they would place it in the "save for later" section of the cart. I kept clicking "move to cart" or something like that and after about ten clicks it suddenly changed and was in the cart. Bottom line-
*I got one*
Darned if I know how.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Good for the people who got one   Personally, I'm disappointed with the whole deal.  The funny thing is, I was wanting to get a Kindle for hubby anyway, but he'd rather have some doo-dad for his droid phone.  After this morning's disappointing experience, I'm inclined to just get him that and be done with it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Where the heck is the waitlist and where does it show what number you are?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

It let me join the waitlist, then said 100% sold!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Confirmed--I didn't get one. And I clicked as fast as my middle-aged reflexes would allow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It must be gone gone gone. . .now when you go to the deals and try to sort by category. . .Kindle isn't even an option. . . .

I clicked the buy link twice and the waitlist link once. . .but I don't think I'm going to have one. . . . .

and the page just refreshed and it's not even listed as one of the deals that went live at 9. . . . .oh well. . . I tried.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh Well, I got my daughter the pink Sony from Walmart instead.  It is probably best she doesn't have access to some of my book anyway


----------



## JillTx (Nov 26, 2010)

I was at Target at 4AM.  Wonder if they have any Sony readers left?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no idea if I'm on the waitlist. . .how do you know?


I want to know too!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I know there weren't any guarantees, and I warned people they would sell out "quickly," but I thought 30-60 minutes, not 30-60 _seconds_. I feel a little bit gypped: if someone wanted a bargain e-reader this year, there was the $99 Nook at Best Buy, the $99 Sony at Wal-Mart, and the $89 K2 on Amazon. I recommended to my blog readers that they get the K2 deal -- but I very highly doubt almost any of them were able to actually get one. Even worse: people might have waited to grab this deal, and now that we couldn't get one, we're probably too late for the Black Friday deals on the Sony or Nook.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, we knew they were going to go quickly but that was certainly fast! Congrats to the people who made it! I will be curious to learn how many Amazon made available.

I would say, at this point, the best e-reader deal right now is the Kindle 3 at $189 or the K3 WiFi at $139.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

The $99 Nook's sold out online at Best Buy, too.  I'm starting to think I should have stayed in bed...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kobo is $99 at Borders. . . . .the new version with dictionary and WiFi is $129. . . . .


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

we were both on our computers the second it turned 9AM and we missed it!  Good thing it was a gift idea and I already have my own kindle!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, i was trying to tell someone about it, but all gone....


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Kindle DX Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G, 9.7" Display, White, 3G Works Globally - 2nd Generation 
$229 at A,mazon Marketplace...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0015TG12Q/ref=dp_olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&qid=1290796267&sr=1-2&tag=kbpst-20&condition=refurbished


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

From Amazon Kindle FaceBook Wall:


"Amazon Kindle
Our Kindle 2 for $89 deal is sold out. Amazon Lightning Deals are limited time deals that can sell out very fast. We had thousands available and unfortunately they sold out very quickly."


Thousands, really?? 

~C


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

TheStand said:


> From Amazon Kindle FaceBook Wall:
> 
> "Amazon Kindle
> Our Kindle 2 for $89 deal is sold out. Amazon Lightning Deals are limited time deals that can sell out very fast. We had thousands available and unfortunately they sold out very quickly."
> ...


That probably means 2,000.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> That probably means 2,000.


Probably does!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

David Derrico said:


> That probably means 2,000.


And there were probably about 20,000 people trying to get them.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> And there were probably about 20,000 people trying to get them.


Probably at least that many.
There are some really mad people posting over there. I think I will stay away until the dust settles. 

~C


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there were 27,000 just on KB!   


I guess I don't get being mad. . . . .it's not life or death. . . .whatever!


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, there were 27,000 just on KB!


And most of us were probably there! LOL


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, there were 27,000 just on KB!
> 
> I guess I don't get being mad. . . . .it's not life or death. . . .whatever!


Yes, definitely nothing to get that upset over.
Disappointed, yes, upset, no.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

TheStand said:


> Yes, definitely nothing to get that upset over.
> Disappointed, yes, upset, no.


You should see the Kindle facebook page... It's beyond crazy.. People are outraged.

I'm a bit bummed, but I'm not going to start a boycott or slit my wrists.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I must admit I didn't think it would go quite that quickly. . . .oh well.  Just goes to show it was a good price on a popular item!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't believe Amazon had any clue they would get this kind of response.  First of all, it is pretty stupid to put up this kind of a deal if you do.  Second, from the trouble I had getting a response and other people's descriptions of their problems getting the page to load; it really sounds like we almost crashed their servers.  Something of an accomplishment, actually; but there is NO WAY Amazon would have put up a deal on Black Friday that it expected to bring its servers to their knees.  

It will be interesting to see what Amazon has to say about this.
Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My guess is that they were selling returned stock from the Target stores that had the K2 before the new one was introduced. I had thought they would have closer to 10,000 available, though. I agree, I don't think anyone, including Amazon, expected them to sell so quickly. I figured I had 30 minutes at least, and they must have sold them all in less than 20 seconds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we don't _really_ know how many they had. . . .they only said "thousands". All we really know is that it was way fewer than the number of people who were willing to buy one!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Guess this gives Amazon an idea of the popularity of the Kindle. They probably cleared out their remaining inventory of K2s. They should offer the K3 with a deep discount and sell like a million of them, then make a bundle selling books!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Warehouse deals has refurb K2s now for $119.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0015T963C/ref=dp_olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1290799759&sr=8-2&condition=refurbished


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, I feel really lucky.  I helped my brother-in-law get one for his wife.  I was on my iPhone (I'm on vacation and computerless). Now looking at all the posts, I'm really surprised I didn't get stuck when refreshing the page at the start of the sale.  I knew they would sell out quickly, but that was just plain nuts.  I can't even go one the kindle FB page at the moment, cuz people are being so mean.  Glad to see KBs is staying realatively sane.  Luv you guys


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats to the lucky who got one!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

There may still be certified pre-owned Nooks at Barnes & Nobles for $99 wi-fi or $119 for 3G & Wi-fi. http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/cpo-nook/?cds2Pid=35611

Nothing indicates that either is sold out. I grabbed a wi-fi version Tuesday.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

No, they didn't sell out in 30 min or 20 seconds, lots of us here clicked as soon as it switched onto "buy", so it sold out in 1 second. And I was lucky I had a window already open on the computer because otherwise it was the dreaded spinning golden arrows, No, I am not mad, I was going to get the K3, but felt guilty to buy it when I could get a better deal on a K2, so actually I will be buying the K3 with less guilt. But still, it sold out in 1 second! Can they quantify how many people clicked on the buy and didn't get one? I'd be interested in knowing that.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would think Amazon might at least be able to say how many were on the "waiting list." Someone here said they were #27. 
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was just reading my facebook page and Amazon has posted this:

"Our Kindle 2 for $89 deal is sold out. Amazon Lightning Deals are limited time deals that can sell out very fast. We had thousands available and unfortunately they sold out very quickly."

Very interesting, seems like we should be hearing about more people that were able to get through and get one.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I wasn't trying for this since I have a sufficient # of Kindles (of five bought, one gifted, two loaned out).

One of mine was one of the $139.99 refurbs that sold just prior to the birth announcement for the K3.. that was the gift and I did try to influence the giftee that she should return it (we had 2 days left to do so) and wait for a K3 wifi but she was bonded and unwilling to change.. also didn't like the graphite.

But with a refurb just remember that you can no longer get extended warranties on refurbs, not from Amazon and not from Square Trade.

The only reason I could see for wanting to pay $199.95 for a K2 refurb would be if I simply HAD to have 3G and wasn't worried about breakage so didn't care about an extended warranty.. oh and didn't care about the speed, better screen, lighter weight, better battery life, etc. of the K3.

Anyway, this was certainly a good deal this morning.. $90 with ability to get a warranty!  And I'm happy for anyone who succeeded.  Hope the people who get them just love them and get on to reading.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do the refurbs from Amazon come with a one year warranty?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> Do the refurbs from Amazon come with a one year warranty?


 As far as I know, the ones from "Amazon Warehouse Deals" have the one year warranty.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations to all those who got the amazing deal!
And sorry to those who weren't able to!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Congratulations to all those who got the amazing deal!
> And sorry to those who weren't able to!


 I'll bet if they put a poll on this thread, not many got the k2.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Or those that did get one will be afraid to admit it! Some of the comments and stuff on facebook are downright scary.

Melissa


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

meljackson said:


> Or those that did get one will be afraid to admit it! Some of the comments and stuff on facebook are downright scary.
> 
> Melissa


I don't see anything. Is is on http://www.facebook.com/kindle?v=wall ?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I was scanning Amazon's facebook page, not the kindle one. It was earlier today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Or those that did get one will be afraid to admit it! Some of the comments and stuff on facebook are downright scary.
> 
> Melissa


But what happens on FaceBook stays on FaceBook.  I'm sure everyone here is happy for those who snagged one, even if they are disappointed that they didn't get one. . . . . .


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, all sold out in about 1 sec.  That is scary fast.  Congratulations to those who got one 

I was think about trying for one for the Mom's Christmas Present, but as I work night shift (12.5 hrs + travel time), I decided that I would just fork over the extra $50 for the K3 and get some sleep.  Glad I did.  Many reasons for getting the K3 over the K2, as many of you have already decided when you traded up.  Sometimes just a few months after spending much more for the K2. 

But as Amazon made NO guarantees about amounts available, why are there people angry?  Disappointed I get, I love a good deal myself, but angry?  If you really want one spend the extra $50, their are worth it, I promise.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

The $119 returns are now sold out also. Just... wow.


----------



## Melanie K (Aug 15, 2010)

I was VERY fortunate to be one of the lucky ones who *did* have success with the K2/$89 Lightening Deal. 
I am so pleased to see how well everyone here who tried to get one and wasn't as lucky is taking it. The Kindle forum on Amazon was pretty ugly earlier today. 
It's been posted over there that Amazon CS said there were 2,500 K2s available for the Lightening Deal .


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

2,500 is not an insignificant amount.  Sure beats the "10 min. per store" guaranteed amounts the B.B. had for the $99 nook.  And even if I had been at home instead of work last night, I wasn't waiting in line in the middle of the night to save $50.

I do feel sorry for those who can't afford the extra $ and it will make the difference between having an e-reader or none at all.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

It looks like ereaders sold well today. Barnes  & Noble took down all their Ebay Nooks (or sold all of them). 
The prices have gone back to regular price on their website ($149 wi-fi/ $199 3G).  
The refurbished ones on buy.com are unavailable too.


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I had been preparing to do battle for this $89 Kindle 2, but after reading this topic, I'm glad I ended up biting on the $79 Nook deal instead.  In the end, I'd rather have a different current generation e-reader (to complement the K3), as opposed to a second Kindle of a previous generation.

Congrats to all those who beat the buzzer for the K2 though!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Amazon knows what it's doing.  When I couldn't get this deal for the K2, I ordered a K3 for MIL.  She won't know the difference but my pocketbook will.


----------

